# Unknow Oil Leak



## Rigo84 (Jun 14, 2012)

The car in question is a 2007 rabbit i did an oil change about 2 weeks ago because i seen lil spots of oil on my drive away and i continue to see them  i washed the bottom of the of my car with a pressure washer and cleaned up all the oil residue to see where it might be leaking from and i still cant seem to find the leak :banghead: i hope these pictures help and maybe someone can lead me in the right direction i will start by replacing valve gasket and oil pan gasket for starters.


----------



## IggytheTiggy (Feb 18, 2011)

Oil cap on tight? Mine got put on wrong after an oil change at the dealer and I had oil everywhere when I realized it 2 weeks after the oil change when I started smelling oil..


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Ya check the cap. :thumbup:


----------



## VWDave88 (Jan 21, 2003)

it is the vacuum pump seal that is common and a PAIN if its an Automatic if you have oil in the plastic vacuum pipe i recommend changing the pump if no oil just the seal good luck


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

VWDave88 said:


> it is the vacuum pump seal that is common and a PAIN if its an Automatic if you have oil in the plastic vacuum pipe i recommend changing the pump if no oil just the seal good luck


 Ya...if you end up replacing that pump then you will either have to take it apart piece by piece or unbolt the trans and move it out of the way a bit.


----------

